# Hedgehog Shaming



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

I was trying to measure and weigh her for the average size thread and the little cutie kept trying to eat my money.

I love her but it was so funny I had to do it.










Do you guys have and silly hedgehog pictures/stories/shaming moments?

I love the dogshaming blog, it's so funny. (Some people don't like it, but I beleive as long as you love your animal dearly and treat them right then something funny is great)


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

She is so pretty!!! 

My Bacon used to attack anything metallic.

He always had fights with my zipper 

and I found an earring I had lost because he went under my bad and started huffing at it lol


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

No picture, but one hilarious story.

One morning, my ex, still in just boxer, wanted to play with Litchi. He saw in the hallway, her "play pen" and she quickly sneaked to his croch and "CHOMP" on his pivates parts. I think I was crying of laugther that time and my ex was crying in pain!

Mral of the story: wear pants when playing with hedgies


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

FiaSpice said:


> No picture, but one hilarious story.
> 
> One morning, my ex, still in just boxer, wanted to play with Litchi. He saw in the hallway, her "play pen" and she quickly sneaked to his croch and "CHOMP" on his pivates parts. I think I was crying of laugther that time and my ex was crying in pain!
> 
> Mral of the story: wear pants when playing with hedgies


 :lol: Poor man, but that's hilarious.

I don't have an shaming stories of Houdini, except he peed and pooped everywhere when he was a baby. Including, but not limited to: My hand, my pants, my boyfriends hand, boyfriends chest, boyfriends bed, and on the couch.


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

Hehe! I love it. Tansy was trying to chew on my boyfriends socks last night.


----------



## ashley e (Oct 31, 2012)

She is notorious.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Hedgies seems to have a "thing" for stinking thing/places. Litchi would monch on my ex's socks which smelled the worst.


----------



## Folly (Oct 7, 2012)

She also loves my bra straps. I've come to the conclusion that Buffy is just a big pervert.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Quillbert also loves to crawl in between my boobs and also always tries to eat my belly button ring. Pervert. :lol:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

"I love to unroll from my ball and drop little brown surprises in unsuspecting hands." :roll:

He sleeps on his poop, curls around it when I pick him up... it's like it's his ammo or something.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

SouthernSweet said:


> "I love to unroll from my ball and drop little brown surprises in unsuspecting hands." :roll:
> 
> He sleeps on his poop, curls around it when I pick him up... it's like it's his ammo or something.


He is the cutest little thing. :lol:


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

one day I went to a flea market with my parents and had Sonic with me when I had him out showing him off he decided to poop on the carrier and my hands. there was people there who seen me in one part of the flea market and then later they seen me when they were with their friends. they tell their friends hey there is the girl who has a hedgehog with her. then I stop cause they want to see him and I answer questions about him like what does he eat, does his quills hurt, how old is he. most the people thought that the quills are like the quills of the porkey pine. so I had to tell them nicely that they are wrong. and they can not shoot quills. everyone loved him that day when they seen him. I would take him out and walk around while I was there, he would just sit in my hands and just look around. I had a small hedgie bag that he would sit in and he would peer his head out and look at people. it was really cute.


----------



## clovermoses (Aug 15, 2012)

My little boy Hedgerson demands that the only acceptable place to sleep is squished under my bra strap xD


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

A few days ago Sonic decided during plat time he was going to taste the carpet and then anoint himself with it. he decided that I needed anointing as well, he anointed my legs and my arm then proceeded to taste my sweatshirt and anoint himself and me with that too.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

That is adorable! My boy Ambrose loves to find little bits of human food on the carpet (after escaping his play blanket) and anoint with them, but he has never anointed me.

He does seem to have a problem with getting overexcited when he smells bugs. If there is mealworm or roach in the air, he just starts biting EVERYTHING in the general area, presumably in hope of finally biting the bug by dint of persistence. Yesterday he bit the carpet, the tweezers, my shirt, my pants, and nearly got my finger, before I tapped on the floor several inches away and he figured out that the mealworm was over there. What a dork.


----------

